# dehydrated sweet potatoes



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd leave out the spices of course, 
http://www.recipezaar.com/Oven-Dried-Sweet-Potato-Chips-148328

Dehydrators are the best...I have an old cheapie one but use it alot during the summer. I'll have to try the sweet potatoes in it. The ones I've bought are so hard and sharp edged...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a wonderful snack! Daisy loves sweet potatoes and I love giving them to her because I know how nutritious they are. 

I'm going to try this. Thanks, Maribeth!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

When I bake the dog treats I put them in a 250 degree oven till dry.. I never thought of using sweet potaoes plain, I have always added cooked ones to the flour atc. :doh: Rusty especially loves baked sweet potatoes.. I will have to try this. I am thinking maybe slice thinly, toss in a little olive oil and bake as directed? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> I am thinking maybe slice thinly, toss in a little olive oil and bake as directed? Thanks for sharing!


That's exactly what I was thinking  Maybe I'll eat a few myself!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the recipe! It's just what I'm looking for. I may try to make it without the oil, so that they'll keep longer. I'm guessing the oil is just to make the spices stick to the potatoes?? I think if they have oil on them they might need to be stored in the freezer if I make up a bunch at a time.
Ha, with 3 goldens, what am I thinking??? How long do I think they will last


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

OH No!!!! I also bought those and didn't notice they were made in China. They look different that is for sure. I am going home and throwing them away!!! Is that drastic? I don't know but I don't want to take any chances.

Thanks for posting this


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I gave mine to the dogs because they were pure sweet potato and I figured they were probably okay, but I will NEVER buy them again. Also, I will send an email to Dr. Foster and Smith and tell them why I will never buy them again. Can I get you to do the same???




pb1221 said:


> OH No!!!! I also bought those and didn't notice they were made in China. They look different that is for sure. I am going home and throwing them away!!! Is that drastic? I don't know but I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> Thanks for posting this


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely I will let Foster's and Smith know that I too will not buy these treats again and the reason why. I realize it says it contains only sweet potatoes but I just don't trust anything coming from China anymore.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you! If enough of us complain, maybe they'll get the message.




pb1221 said:


> Absolutely I will let Foster's and Smith know that I too will not buy these treats again and the reason why. I realize it says it contains only sweet potatoes but I just don't trust anything coming from China anymore.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

We used to feed dried sweet potatoes to Carmella all the time - be careful, though! Once she bit on it and got it caught on her tooth, and we didn't notice until we all realized how funny she looked.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought my boy had a growth on his gums...it was a chunk of sweet potato....I know just what you mean!




kdmarsh said:


> We used to feed dried sweet potatoes to Carmella all the time - be careful, though! Once she bit on it and got it caught on her tooth, and we didn't notice until we all realized how funny she looked.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I thought my boy had a growth on his gums...it was a chunk of sweet potato....I know just what you mean!


Lol - it's so cute. She just sort of walked around all normal-like, so it took us a long time to realize what was wrong. Goldens are too patient for their own good sometimes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking  Maybe I'll eat a few myself!


JoEllen, That's what I was thinking! They sound good and healthy too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I made the dehydrated sweets in the oven.
Real simple. First, peel these monster things that my grocery store claims were sweet potatoes, but I suspect were watermelons. Had to lay them down on the countertop to peel them, they are too big to hold onto and peel. No wonder they were 29 cents a pound.
Next, try to slice them thin. This would have been easier with a construction grade buzz saw. However, after much ado, I hacked them into lovely slices about 1/8 inch thick.
Next, clean blood off cutting board. Good thing it's for dogs, they don't mind a little stray blood here and there.
Spread them out on cookie trays to go into the oven. Find out that 1 sweet potato will take about 400 trays. Find out that only 2 trays fit in the oven at any one time. 
Bake at 250 degrees for 2 hours. 
At the end of 2 hours, check them. Find out you should have turned them over halfway because they are dry on the upper side but still quite wet on the bottom. Back in the oven for another hour on the other side.
Close oven door and leave them in overnight to dry.
Next day, turn oven on to 350 degrees to preheat for that night's dinner.
About 20 minutes later, smell roasting sweet potatoes. OOOOps, forgot they were still in the oven.
Take them out of the oven. They've now shrunk down to about 1/100th of their original size.
Let cool.
Feed to dogs, who eat the entire production in about 1 minute. 
Order Sam's Yam's online.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ROTFLMAO ... funny !! Thank you for paving the road ahead of uis


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

roflmao Thank you for the warning. I just bought 6# of those suckers yesterday. I am thinking dehydrator would be easier? Maybe not? hmmm...:uhoh:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We feed our two Sams Yams often. They make really good 'breath mints'--cleans up their doggie breath pretty well.

The dehydrator or oven method sounds pretty good! We'll have to try that and see what happens.

Thanks all for sharing!

SJ


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, I am hoping someone that did this in a dehydrator is here and can help me asap.
We have sliced and put into dehydrate since noon. Now almost 2am here. They are dried, but somewhat soft. Is that how "dry" to do them? Or do I need to make them crunchy?:doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try www.e-petsboutique.com for Sams Yams.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks, but I need to know about dehydrating the ones I have in the dehydrator now. lol

EDIT: ok, so rawhide texture and they would be done. I guess.


----------



## brownlee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wondering if it is necessary to peel the sweet potatoes?
We bought a bag of "Crumps Naturals" sweet potato chips and I am almost certain that the skins were still on them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

If the sweet potatoes are organic just clean and then slice into about 1/2to 1 inch slices. I have a dehydrator and it does take time, I just check every hour or so for the consistency you want.I always freeze what I will not use within a week.
My crew will eat anything but I like to give them organic treats.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Next, try to slice them thin. This would have been easier with a construction grade buzz saw. However, after much ado, I hacked them into lovely slices about 1/8 inch thick.
> Next, clean blood off cutting board. Good thing it's for dogs, they don't mind a little stray blood here and there.


If you try again, go to an Asian grocery and buy a cleaver. I make baked sweet potato french fries a lot and the cleaver slices through them like nothing.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

What about using a kitchen mandolin to slice the yams? 

Oh, and I'd leave the skins on. That's where most of the vitamins are. 

Gotta try this. My girls love sweet potatoes.


----------

